# HFS image of PowerBook G3 Startup CD



## TFLeonard (Feb 10, 2003)

I've got a PowerBook G3 that has something wrong with a portion of its hard disk. I would like to reformat it but unfortunately I don't have any of the original CD's that came with the Mac. In case you don't know, this is a Mac that does not have a floppy drive and only has a CD-ROM drive. Therefore, I need to create a start-up Mac (HFS) CD to boot from to reformat the HD etc. Does anyone know where I can get an HFS image of a Startup System 9.1 CD so that I can burn it and start the Powerbook?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there ~

Have you tried just burning the System folder to a CD? I've looked around, but haven't come up with anything yet.


----------



## TFLeonard (Feb 10, 2003)

Yes I've tried putting a copy of the System folder on a CD. Unfortunately it can't boot from my CD. I have since learned that it is quite tricky to create a bootable CD for a Mac (you have to fiddle with bits etc.). Anyway, its a shame there isn't a repository on the web for System CD images, it would make life easier for those of us that have lost the originals.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Do you have Norton Disk Utilities by chance? You may have success if you burn a copy of it to the CD as well and use it to manage the HDD.

The information has got to be out there somewhere. It's just a matter of finding it - argh! Sometimes Apple's support site is fantastic and other times you have to dig and dig.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

The software TechTool Pro comes with a bootable system 9.1 boot CD. You may want to check into that. I don't believe Apple offers a download of the 9.1 system CD.

Good luck.


----------

